# The Boys: Thor & Riggs



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Yesterday, we put down Thor & Riggs in our home, together, as the same way they both entered the world.

I could spend hours going on about their life history and medical issues and tens of thousands of dollars we spent keeping them as happy as possible but I will not. I will simply give a brief over view as I think that's all I have in me. My wife was able to spend as much time as possible and watch/look at their photos after whereas, I could not as it was too difficult for me.

We picked up Thor when he was 8 weeks old. On his 1 yr birthday we sent an email to the breeder saying happy birthday to the litter. We were then informed that a dog was returned to them and if we knew anyone who wanted him, to let them know. We decided to drive out there and if he got along with Thor, we'd take him. Naturally, they got along great so at 13 months we brought Thor's brother, Riggs, home.

Poor Riggs was neglected and abused. 25 lbs under weight with matted fur. After about 1.5 years or so, he was up to weight and had a nice shiny coat. We noticed Riggs was slow to get up and down at such a young age so we got xrays done. Due to his neglect, the joints/hips didn't grow as well as they should have and he had HD on his left side. Fast forward to 2011 and he was really starting to struggle getting up/down so we took him to get a TPLO on his right knee. The Dr. said his knee was too far gone and couldn't do the TPLO and then recommended a total knee replacement. 

So, down to the US I went. Got the knee replacement and everything was great for a few weeks then his knee started to buckle inwards. They attempted to stabilize the knee with a further 2 surgeries but it wasn't working and the only options were amputation or put down. We asked how long would he expected to last with his 'good' leg having HD and was told around a year. Over 6 yrs later poor Riggs finally got to the point where he was struggling on a daily basis. 

Thor developed a condition where if he exercised to much, he would get dizzy/seizure; I believe he was around 5-6. MRI/CAT scan of his head, tests on cardiovascular found nothing. We just limited his play and could tell when he was getting to that point and would stop. About 4 months ago Thor was very wobbly and falling down on the smallest change of terrain and would fall on his side when shaking head. We took him for a load of tests and of course, all negative. We suspected a brain tumour as he had similar symptoms that our little Scottish terrier had who also had a tumour. Figuring he would have to be put down, we decided to go get and MRI to confirm so we would be sure. Naturally, nothing was found only that he had high blood pressure and was giving pills for that.

The past 2-3 weeks Thor would pee/poo in the house (not to be out done, Riggs was also pooing in the house) and could not go a night without losing his bladder while he slept. The vet only knew his urine was not concentrating and it would take a battery of test/trial and error to attempt to find the problem. In case you're keep track, we've never been able to determine any of his other issues no matter how many tests where done.

Last week we called the vet and said it was time. Knowing their pending doom was more painful than I can explain or care to repeat. 

17 Jan 2018, our veterinarian arrived at our house and the boys where put to sleep peacefully.

Only the ppl who have had to go through this can understand the hurt, pain, anger, frustration and sorrow of putting down animals that you love so **** much.

Even though it's only been just over 24 hours since their death, I will selfishly say we will not be getting any more dogs. The wife and I have put down 2 cats and 1 dog prior to the boys and the hurt of that is no where near the pain we are going through now. As we get older, we just cannot handle this type of emotions even knowing the many years of joy we received.

Please feel free to look/watch the last couple days of my Boys life. Of course, Thor decided to have a few good last days prior to being put down to make us even feel worse.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ytDcpUt8TXL3CqUx2


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your losses. Your boys are beautiful and no longer in pain.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am so sorry, Jeff. I remember you and your wife and Thor and Riggs very well. How difficult to lose them both together. I know how much you loved them, and that you did everything you could for them. RIP boys. ??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and your wife.
I remember you from the 'old' board. 
Thank you for sharing this sad update on the boys. In time, I hope the good memories outweigh the sad ones. Thor and especially Riggs were very lucky to have had you as their people.
I can't imagine not having a dog in my life...but know how badly they break our hearts.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> So sorry for your losses. Your boys are beautiful and no longer in pain.


Thank you.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> I am so sorry, Jeff. I remember you and your wife and Thor and Riggs very well. How difficult to lose them both together. I know how much you loved them, and that you did everything you could for them. RIP boys. ??


We may have been able to hang on to Riggs for another month or so but we decided not to wait.



onyx'girl said:


> I am so sorry for you and your wife.
> I remember you from the 'old' board.
> Thank you for sharing this sad update on the boys. In time, I hope the good memories outweigh the sad ones. Thor and especially Riggs were very lucky to have had you as their people.
> I can't imagine not having a dog in my life...but know how badly they break our hearts.


We realize the pain we are currently going through can affect future decisions but I honestly feel in my heart that we won't get another dog. Not going to lie, it's for selfish reasons to avoid this horrible experience. The Boys good memories destroy the sad ones for sure! Thor had more personality than most people I know and Riggs was so lovable.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry and how devastating this is for you. They did live a long life and were very much loved. There is a sweetness in this tragedy as they were able to go on together. Heal well.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I am sorry for this loss. But when I lost my previous GSD I waited nearly 25 yrs to get another...and I can tell you now, now that I have a new pup, I am the loser in this. GSDs are the best! Your dogs were magnificent, but don't let this dictate your future. Getting a new puppy tends to eliminate issues...

All the best to you!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My condolences on your loss. That's got to be heartbreaking!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> So sorry and how devastating this is for you. They did live a long life and were very much loved. There is a sweetness in this tragedy as they were able to go on together. Heal well.


Thanks. Things are getting slightly better.



tim_s_adams said:


> I am sorry for this loss. But when I lost my previous GSD I waited nearly 25 yrs to get another...and I can tell you now, now that I have a new pup, I am the loser in this. GSDs are the best! Your dogs were magnificent, but don't let this dictate your future. Getting a new puppy tends to eliminate issues...
> 
> All the best to you!


The boys were the best puppies ever without a doubt. So lovable and easy to train. The personality on Thor killed me...I never understood how a dog could be like this. 

I was never able to comprehend how anyone could get another dog shortly after losing one .... until now. I fully understand the need to have another companion right away but this is just not for us.

If we waited 25 yrs, I'm pretty sure the dog would outlive us 



RZZNSTR said:


> My condolences on your loss. That's got to be heartbreaking!


More than I care to re-live but part of being a dog owner and we'll always have the awesome memories of our times together.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you both. I am so sorry for your loss. With time I hope the beautiful memories you shared with Thor and Riggs will help heal your hearts. Rest in peace sweet boys and run like the wind together.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gorgeous boys! It so painful I wish there was something I can say to take that away. They are always with us though just not what we are conditioned to in the physical sense. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Your boys were beautiful. I'm so very sorry for your loss. There is no pain quite like losing a special dog(s).


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember Thor and Riggs pics-so sorry for your loss-it must be so hard to loose them both at the same time-you took such good care of them


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Beautiful boys. So sorry for your loss. :crying:


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

kelbonc said:


> My heart goes out to you both. I am so sorry for your loss. With time I hope the beautiful memories you shared with Thor and Riggs will help heal your hearts. Rest in peace sweet boys and run like the wind together.





Jenny720 said:


> Gorgeous boys! It so painful I wish there was something I can say to take that away. They are always with us though just not what we are conditioned to in the physical sense. So sorry for your loss.





Jpage24.87 said:


> Your boys were beautiful. I'm so very sorry for your loss. There is no pain quite like losing a special dog(s).





holland said:


> I remember Thor and Riggs pics-so sorry for your loss-it must be so hard to loose them both at the same time-you took such good care of them





Arathorn II said:


> Beautiful boys. So sorry for your loss. :crying:


Thanks all. Back to work routine starts Monday; eventually life will be back on track. 

Our TV normally sits on the ChromeCast screen which cycles through our albums ... of course 90% of the photo's are of the boys.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They were beautiful and when they do better near the end it always makes you question the decision. I think they do that to give you a few last good memories.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I cannot imagine how it feels to watch both fail and leave at the same time. (hugs)


----------

